# Eleaf iJUST 2



## WillieRoux (22/5/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## WillieRoux (22/5/15)

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/ijust2.html


----------



## zadiac (22/5/15)

And now they make a new tank without top filling? Stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/5/15)

Top fill is overrated prefer something that won't leak


----------



## zadiac (23/5/15)

I can't see why they can't combine both features. Top filling and no leaking. Top filling is a must for me. Screwing off the atty everytime to refill it is a pain. That's one of the main reasons why I don't use tanks. Squonking is sooo much better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/5/15)

Yeah I Agree. But if you can't do it right don't do it. Imho. The way I understand it the whole tank system comes down to pressure potentials. With a top fill ur just increasing the risk of air getting in and casing the liquid to drop thru the bottom airflow. I think a valve in the airflow would reduce the leaking. Something with a ball that lifts up when u vape. Might mess up the vape tho.


----------



## WillieRoux (23/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Yeah I Agree. But if you can't do it right don't do it. Imho. The way I understand it the whole tank system comes down to pressure potentials. With a top fill ur just increasing the risk of air getting in and casing the liquid to drop thru the bottom airflow. I think a valve in the airflow would reduce the leaking. Something with a ball that lifts up when u vape. Might mess up the vape tho.


Making money....If u make it to good u don't keep on selling....This way, u wait a month then come out with V2....then V3....It's mostly up to the consumer to wake up and do research before buying....my 5c

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (23/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Yeah I Agree. But if you can't do it right don't do it. Imho. The way I understand it the whole tank system comes down to pressure potentials. With a top fill ur just increasing the risk of air getting in and casing the liquid to drop thru the bottom airflow. I think a valve in the airflow would reduce the leaking. Something with a ball that lifts up when u vape. Might mess up the vape tho.



Top filling won't necessarily increase risk of leaking as all the top filling tanks I've seen so far, the top fill holes seal, that's why they say you have to close off the air holes when filling. Once the fill holes are closed, you can open the air holes again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (4/6/15)

Competition for Ego one ?
I just love it


----------



## capetocuba (4/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Top fill is overrated prefer something that won't leak


Which of your top fill tanks leak? I have the Zepyrus, Lemo 2 & Billow 2 and none of them leak.


----------



## ET (4/6/15)

Ok, forget about the tank for a second. Look at the battery.
2600mah, fires down to 0.3 ohms safely, is shorter than an 18650 in a mech mod, barring ones like the smpl, can be usb charged. I see a win here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (5/6/15)

No leaks on Zeph, NONE


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/15)

I would agree with ET on this. The battery is truly amazing. It's almost a mech 2600 mech mod that smaller than any other and can be safely charged via usb. If that's not a vaping win then I'm not sure what is.
Well done to ELEAF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I would agree with ET on this. The battery is truly amazing. It's almost a mech 2600 mech mod that smaller than any other and can be safely charged via usb. If that's not a vaping win then I'm not sure what is.
> Well done to ELEAF



Seriously mods. This is the second post I find of mine that I did not post?!
Bizarre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (18/6/15)

Elaborate please rogue zombie?


----------



## Yiannaki (18/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Seriously mods. This is the second post I find of mine that I did not post?!
> Bizarre


We will look into this bro.

did you perhaps stay logged into a machine at work and someone else is posting from your account there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Seriously mods. This is the second post I find of mine that I did not post?!
> Bizarre



Hi @r0gue z0mbie 
If you suspect your account has been used by someone else, please change your password immediately and continue monitoring. We wikk try investigate what we can from our side
This also happened to @Dubz recently.


----------



## rogue zombie (18/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> We will look into this bro.
> 
> did you perhaps stay logged into a machine at work and someone else is posting from your account there?



Nope, I always shut down at work. Something weird happened.

Take a look here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/skyblue-new-quick-checkout.t11635/#post-235395. What the hell would I do with an Ego One 

I have changed my password btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (18/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> If you suspect your account has been used by someone else, please change your password immediately and continue monitoring. We wikk try investigate what we can from our side
> This also happened to @Dubz recently.


Yes it happened to me on Tuesday night, i changed my password and all has been fine since then. I don't know whats going on but i did notice that my incident happened at 22.16pm on Tuesday night and @r0gue z0mbie incident was at 22.15pm last night, maybe there is something to look at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nope, I always shut down at work. Something weird happened.
> 
> Take a look here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/skyblue-new-quick-checkout.t11635/#post-235395. What the hell would I do with an Ego One
> 
> I have changed my password btw



Ok, thanks @r0gue z0mbie 
Good that you changed your password
The Admin and Mod team are having quite detailed discussions right now to understand what happened and investigate it further. Please continue monitoring the situation and feel free to PM us if you spot anything suspicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/6/15)

Silver said:


> Ok, thanks @r0gue z0mbie
> Good that you changed your password
> The Admin and Mod team are having quite detailed discussions right now to understand what happened and investigate it further. Please continue monitoring the situation and feel free to PM us if you spot anything suspicious.



Great, thank you.
Thats weird. I doubt somebody would intentionally hack someone's account, so it must just be something buggy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Great, thank you.
> Thats weird. I doubt somebody would intentionally hack someone's account, so it must just be something buggy.



I agree @r0gue z0mbie - and also, why would someone hack your account to post what they posted. It didnt seem like they would gain anything from that. Or cause major harm. Nevertheless, lets all just keep our eyes open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

